# (SOLVED)NFS mount failed during boot, but working afterward

## pstar

Seems similar to this thread :systemd: nfs drives not mounted during boot.

Hope I can provide more information。

Looks to me that eth0 is not ready when trying to mount nfs which will not working? 

And not sure "/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf" is required or not? Probably not, as I do have a working network in later stage, but who is complaining about the 'NetworkManger.conf" file"?

```
Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Started Authorization Manager.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost dbus-daemon[2486]: dbus[2486]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.bluez' unit='dbus-org.bluez.service'

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost dbus[2486]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.bluez' unit='dbus-org.bluez.service'

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost dbus[2486]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.service': Unit dbus-org.bluez.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost dbus-daemon[2486]: dbus[2486]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.service': Unit dbus-org.bluez.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 2)

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Network.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Reached target Network.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Mounting /home/paul/Desktop/RemoteDS...

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Wired connection 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.7/0000:02:00.0/net/eth0

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost systemd[1]: Mounting /home/paul/Desktop/TV...

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost kernel: NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

Dec 23 07:42:11 localhost kernel: Key type id_resolver registered

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost kernel: Key type id_legacy registered

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost mount[2501]: mount.nfs: mount system call failed

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost mount[2505]: mount.nfs: mount system call failed

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Mounting /home/paul/Desktop/BlockBuster...

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost mount[2515]: mount.nfs: mount system call failed

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: home-paul-Desktop-RemoteDS.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost mount[2520]: mount.nfs: mount system call failed

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Failed to mount /home/paul/Desktop/RemoteDS.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Remote File Systems.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Unit home-paul-Desktop-RemoteDS.mount entered failed state.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: home-paul-Desktop-TV.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Failed to mount /home/paul/Desktop/TV.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Unit home-paul-Desktop-TV.mount entered failed state.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: home-paul-Desktop-BlockBuster.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Failed to mount /home/paul/Desktop/BlockBuster.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Unit home-paul-Desktop-BlockBuster.mount entered failed state.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Trigger Flushing of Journal to Persistent Storage...

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost kernel[2206]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

Dec 23 07:42:13 localhost kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up

Dec 23 07:42:13 localhost kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Started Trigger Flushing of Journal to Persistent Storage.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Permit User Sessions...

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Started Permit User Sessions.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Getty on tty1...

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Started Getty on tty1.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Login Prompts.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Multi-User System.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Reached target Multi-User System.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting GNOME Display Manager...

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Started GNOME Display Manager.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost systemd[1]: Starting Graphical Interface.

Dec 23 07:42:12 localhost dbus[2486]: [system] Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.5" (uid=0 pid=2530 comm="/usr/sbin/gdm ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.6" (uid=0 pid=2533 comm="/usr/libexec/gdm-simple-slave --display-id /org/gn")

Dec 23 07:42:13 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost systemd[1]: Reached target Graphical Interface.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost systemd[1]: Startup finished in 8.575s (kernel) + 15.707s (userspace) = 24.282s.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') [20 30 40]

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Wired connection 1'.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Wired connection 1'

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Dec 23 07:42:14 localhost NetworkManager[2484]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

```

Last edited by pstar on Mon Dec 23, 2013 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pstar

using 

```
systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online
```

 solved my problem.

Source: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager

----------

